# Speaker Setup



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could get me some pointers on some nice speakers. Some people recommended just front speakers and an amp, but I drive people around, and I like to have "surround" sound, so I just want all four speakers changed and most likely no amp. Any advice on what speakers I should get. I was looking at these:

For the Front: http://www.cardomain.com/item/PIOTSA1780R

For the Back: http://www.cardomain.com/item/PIOTSD170R

Are there any problems with these speakers fitting right into my car?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Those speakers aren't very good, they're better than stock, but they still won't perform all that well. Of course there isn't much out there that will perform well for so cheap, is that the most you're willing to spend or did you just stumble across them and think they might do the trick? If you can spend a bit more you could go with something like the CDT cl-61a in the front and some cdt coaxs in the rear, they should perform pretty well on headunit power.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

i can't find those speakers anywhere, link if you have it.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

any other suggestion about speakers, i really don't want to spend a lot of money 200 - 250


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> i can't find those speakers anywhere, link if you have it.


http://www.thezeb.com/p-CDT-Audio-CL-61A-6-1-2-inch-Component-System-101083.htm


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=48838&page=1


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

what about these
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18799&item=5741245031&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

http://www.cardomain.com/item/ROCT162C


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> what about these
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=18799&item=5741245031&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/item/ROCT162C


I haven't heard them in person, but based on their price, the performance of everything else RF makes, and the fact that they're coaxs, they won't be able to hold a candle to the CDTs.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

any good non compenent speakers that people can reccomend


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

What do people think about Clarion speakers?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> any good non compenent speakers that people can reccomend


try rockfords. i've always liked them and never had problems with them. i cant remember if they have non component speakers though. they should.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

RF's are not that good now (atleast what i heard) they used to make good speakers. I was thinking about going for the Pioneer REV TS-D170R all around. If any one has other good suggestion for 200 non-component speakers, share it, cause i want to get some good speakers.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

HI, after lots of searching and asking you people i've decided on the setup:
front: CDT Audio CL-61A 6-1/2" Component System
back:CDT Audio CL-6 6-1/2" Midbass Speakers or 
CDT Audio CL-6X 6-1/2" Full-Range Speakers
what do you guys think? ANy suggestions on the back speakers?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If you just get those midbasses for the rear, make sure you're powering them with something that can lowpass them, preferably below 500hz. I would definitely go with the midbass in the rear as opposed to the coaxs, I HATE the sound of full range speakers in the rear, so distracting and detrimental. At least with midbasses you'll get the added punch in the midbass region, without the vocals and treble coming from the rear and screwing everything up.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> If you just get those midbasses for the rear, make sure you're powering them with something that can lowpass them, preferably below 500hz. I would definitely go with the midbass in the rear as opposed to the coaxs, I HATE the sound of full range speakers in the rear, so distracting and detrimental. At least with midbasses you'll get the added punch in the midbass region, without the vocals and treble coming from the rear and screwing everything up.


what do u mean by lowpass them, like do u do that with the headunit?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

with a nice headunit you can, but not without spending $300+ on one. I forgot that you aren't going to amp these so you probably won't be able to lowpass the rears....hopefully their inductance will create a natural lowpass that's low enough to work well, I doubt it though, it will probably be up in the 4k range which is way too high to filter out voices. It would still be better than coaxs though


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

OK, I got another problem. My dad doesn't want to install componets in the car because he doesn't want to cut anything for the tweeters or have them stick out too much. So i either have to find a good way of installing them, or get full-range speakers. If I were to get full-range speakers, I wass looking at MB Quart, how do those rate?


----------

